# Biggest Loser Finale on CBS tonight



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

This has been a good show, even if you haven't seen the whole thing, you mightenjoy it.


----------



## dare2b (Sep 28, 2004)

Melissa, do you know what time it'll be on? I'm so out of touch!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

It plays at 8 pm here, est.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

I've enjoyed this show a lot.

So emotional! The changes have been incredable.

Very motivating. I always have my best runs on wednesday mornings! 

I have karate tonight so DH will have to tape it for me.

Thanks for the reminder Melissa.

Jill


----------



## boolandk (Sep 20, 2003)

It's recording on our DVR right now and I'm really getting antsy to watch it. We're waiting for DS to get home from work so we can all enjoy it together.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I hope I did not mess anyone up as it was on NBC!!! Sorry, I can't believe I forgot which station it was on.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. We normally don't watch t.v., but my hubby is in Florida for the week (meaning he's not here to entertain me!) so I watched it. I ended up doing my tummy video after the show! It made me feel like a wuss for struggling with my measly 10-12 pounds!

I wrote out some goals for myself after the show too. I wrote on the paper that I promise to do all of the things on my list and then signed and dated it.


----------



## dare2b (Sep 28, 2004)

That was totally awesome and inspiring. I love that show, just don't get to watch it regularly. So glad for your heads-up on the finale--I would have missed it otherwise.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

I was so happy with the final win (I wont say who in case people who taped it haven't seen it yet).

But the smile! What difference. 

  I only have about 15 pounds to lose. I agree with the Mammabooh - -- kind of puts me to shame!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I have a lot to lose too and when I see them it really inspires me. Watching all of them on the first few shows, you could see the sadness and how down they were about themselves. When they lost the weight, they all seemed so much happier and more confident. Sometimes I wonder if I can ever feel that way...


----------



## Tanyal (Jul 5, 2005)

Melissa,

I feel the same way. They seemed so depressed when the show started. Last night you could totally see the diffenence in their self esteem. They has so much energy and looked so much younger. What a difference! I kept telling my husband "wow there is hope for me". I really would like to lose about 40 lbs. We'll see. I am going to miss that show it was so inspiring.


Tanya in MI


----------



## special-k (Jan 2, 2004)

When the winner first came to the ranch, they looked like they were mad at the world. Last night the smile was from ear to ear.

Biggest Loser is going to be on in Jan with a family edition. Can't wait.

special-k


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Melissa said:


> When they lost the weight, they all seemed so much happier and more confident. Sometimes I wonder if I can ever feel that way...


You _can_ Melissa - I have confidence in that!


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

I loved watching the Biggest Loser - who would've thought that a show about fat average people could be so interesting!

Thoughts I had regarding last night:

Losing all that weight really changes your outside but your inside is still the same. I'm not sure that the 3 finalists have the support system they need to KEEP the weight off as during the three months they were home:

The girl isolated herself to focus on losing weight and staying away from her family and friends during those three months. 

Sean (?) said he was basically going to ignore everything else in his life and just focus on losing the weight. When his son had a seizure, he immediately turned to food to cope. 

Matt looked miserable and lonely in the bar watching all his friends drink without him. His friends were totally unsupportive and made sarcastic remarks regarding his decision not to drink or eat pizz.

I know that people treat me differently when I'm overweight versus when I'm normal weight. But, until I saw that show last night, I didn't really get how difficult it would be to lose a bunch of weight and be alienated from all your friends and family. I don't know what the answer is except to find a new support system.


----------

